# Announcement by Power Sound Audio concerning their XS and XV15's



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

http://www.powersoundaudio.com/blogs/news/7843441-xs15-and-xv15-announcement

_XS15 and XV15 Announcement

We are excited to announce an update to our proven XS15 and XV15 subwoofer models. We have eliminated the base plate and replaced it with American manufactured nylon spacers and molded rubber isolation extensions. We are able to reduce the weight and “foot print” of the XS15 and XV15 subwoofers with the combination of these two new parts. To coin an old hot rod term, we've just increased our "power to weight" ratio. Another added bonus is that we have lowered our manufacturing and shipping costs to avoid what we thought was an inevitable price increase on these Power X models.

We are providing the option to anyone with an unfulfilled XS15 or XV15 order placed prior to this announcement to choose between the original base-plate version and the new, more compact version. Any new orders will be fulfilled with the new compact version. We plan to offer the original base plate version at a slightly higher price via "special" order. Please give us a bit of time to ensure a smooth transition to the newer designs. We will charge special orders at the time of order as opposed to normal orders which are only charged when they ship. There may be a short delay between order and shipment on special orders._


----------

